# Do all sexed pairs eventually breed?



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

Basically what im wondering is if you purchased frogs as a sexed pair, and you KNOW they are a sexed pair, as long as you provide the proper environment, will they eventually breed? Does it happen where you do everything right and they just dont get busy? 
derek


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just because you have a male and a female, does not mean the two frogs will eventually breed. They may not be quite as picky as us humans, but you can still end up with incompatible pairs. 

Also, unless a frog has laid eggs or called, I don't think you can 100% call it a male or female. I've witnessed subdom males behave like females several times.


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

so in the case of tinks (just as an example, not talking specifics) you could have to rotate male after male until she finds mr right? i picked tinks as most are a 1.1 group (when sexually mature) not where youd have a 2.4 or something...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

sometimes what works best is purchasing 4-5 juvies and letting them pair off. You can then either keep the pairs or sell the extra individuals.

I know from experience with thumbs that not all sexed pairs of thumbs will breed, but most of the time if you have a sexed pair they will.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Or, frustratingly, sometimes pairs will drop eggs and then stop. I have some red galacts that gave me a batch of bad eggs, then stopped altogether.

Depending on the species outside variables can play a big factor, and even when you think you are duplicating what they need, you can easily miss things. That is why some frogs are considered "intermediate" frogs...not because they are hard to keep, but because they are hard to breed.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

There is no telling what or who will breed with whom.....

Impossible to even try to put a percentage chance on it as well.

Some people swear that Auratus breed like crazy. For me, they are VERY hard. I think most Tincs have a 50/50 chance. Leucs are a little tougher and seasonal.

I think thumbs are hit and miss. Some say they breed like crazy - others have a hard time.

I think Pumilio are pretty reliable once you are sure you have a female and a calling male.

Like my buddy George said......if you want to try for success, your best chance is to get 4 or 5 froglets.

correction...

Your best, best chance is buy proven breeders from a reputable breeder to include the vivarium, for instance, IF I were to sell my 1.2 Cauchero group that is pumping out excellent light blue froglets left and right.

but that route is gonna cost ya.....


----------



## jewrigh1 (May 1, 2009)

I think I already called dibs Phil

J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jewrigh1 said:


> I think I already called dibs Phil
> 
> J


You did indeed Jason. I haven't forgotten.

please find me a small animal vet in MD.

...back on track. That is the best example right there. If you want instant breeding success, buy from someone who is reputable and has proven breeders. Someone *ahem* who puts a lot of their time on a forum and has people over to see their frog room...

Sometimes there are guarentees as well. If there are problems or even just plain bad luck with a proven pair, some excellent hobbyists will go out of their way to help out and even trade other animals.

Some thoughts.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I wish some of mine would breed. I had a CR female auratus that used to lay eggs without a male (and then eat the eggs) but stopped laying when I added a calling male. I've had a 1.2 trio of iquitos vents for a few years and the only clutch I got (which went bad) happened when I added new frogs to the group, and nothing since. My leucs won't stop breeding though, I wish I could get my other frogs to learn from them. I do agree that the only time I paired up a pumilio, I had eggs within a week. They were the most prolific pair I've ever had, laying about 6-8 egg/ week usually. However they never fed the tads.


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

Ironically, i posted that out of frustration. i have 5 groups/pairs and havent gotten an egg out of anything. i checked this morning, and i have 4. my first clutch, and out of my darkland pums no less, and all appear to be fertile.
Wether they make it or not, who knows, but, i atleast feel ive reached another milestone.
thanks for the responses.
derek


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

There are several factors in this:

- does the pair match?
- what are the conditions of the tank they live in?
- what is the quality of the food theyget?
- are there any insufficiencies
- are dry/rainy seasons simulated in the tank?

AND: time!

I know Azureus pairs that took 2-3 years before finally starting to breed like champions


----------

